# Pan - Erster deutscher Trailer zum Peter Pan-Prequel



## FlorianStangl (22. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Pan - Erster deutscher Trailer zum Peter Pan-Prequel* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Pan - Erster deutscher Trailer zum Peter Pan-Prequel


----------



## Panth (22. Januar 2015)

Unerwartet, finde ich den Film nach dem Trailer interessant.


----------

